# No Modules change?



## Barney (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't generally use kernel modules but I have a few custom ones that are installed on demand, With past version of freebsd I've set NO_MODULES=true in make.conf to keep the kernel from building the multitude of modules when I build a kernel. But in 11.3, this setting keeps me from being able to build an external module (the script to generate device_if.h, bus_if.h, etc) doesn't  do its work. 

Is this intended? Is there some other setting needed to manually build modules?


----------



## Barney (Jul 23, 2019)

Well whoever changed it; is stinks


----------

